# my sweetypie has died



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

hello

I have mentioned my pet pigeon & all her problems (her wings & foot)....I gave her so much attention & the best of vitamin/minerals etc.....she was about 3 months. She used to tip over often because of her clawed foot, but lately she tipped more often, but was happy when I held her against me & ate well. There seemed no pain. This morning she was on her side & cold.....I warmed her & she took water.....but she could no longer stand.....I held her close for 2 hours....she faded & finally was gone. She took a great lot of my heart with her...I am grateful for a little creature so utterly dependent who was such a sweet spirit...I miss her dreadfully, but know it is best for her.
Lynnette


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lynnette, 

I'm very sorry to hear about your Sweetypie You did all you could for her and made sure she was comfortable when she passed away. It's never easy and I'm truly sorry for your loss


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Lynette,
I am so sorry over the loss of your little bird. It hurts as much, I think , as losing a child, when you lose a pet that relies on you for comfort, love, and care. Special needs animals just bond so much more closely to their people than more independent animals, and we bond just as closely to them. I'm sending you the biggest hug.
Love,
daryl


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Lynette,

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet baby. 

When pigeons pass through our lives, they leave behind, treasured memories in a nest they have built close to our hearts.  
Sweetypie will never be far away. 


Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Lynette,
I'm very sorry to hear about Sweetie pie and know that all the love and caring you gave her made her feel safe and loved while being in a such a vulnerable state.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Lynette,

I'm so sorry to hear the news. This is such hard time, I know, I went thru this myself. I didn't know where to turn after it happened to my beloved Pee Wee. I felt so helpless, like I failed. 

Remember, that you cared and were there for her when no one else was, and you shared the last moments of her life with her, and you gave her great comfort. That was the most important thing you did for her, as hard as it was on you.

Animals enter into the spirit world much easier then we do, and you made it even easier for her. Take comfort in the fact that she is happy, has no more pain, and she is eternally gratefull to you and loves you.

God Bless you for all your love and support to this bird, as she is part of His creation.

Treesa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss, Lynnette.
We know what it feels like, too many of us have been though this kind of heartache.
She is an angel in heaven now, watching over you.

Bless her little soul and bless you for all the wonderful care and love you gave her.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

AZWhitefeather said:


> When pigeons pass through our lives, they leave behind, treasured memories in a nest they have built close to our hearts.
> Sweetypie will never be far away.



Cindy.....that is a beautiful thought to comfort Lynette and and others who have suffered the loss of their beloved birds....very touching.

Lynette.....I'm so sorry for your loss...Sweetypie passed surrounded by your love and care, which is a peaceful, wonderful way to move on.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lynette, we're thousands of miles apart but know that I too share your sorrow over the loss of your Sweetypie. Just two weeks ago we also lost a beloved pigeon that we had three years. He had one leg amputated but even though I know he is better off now I still miss him. Aren't we all better off for having known these little guys, if only for a short time.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Lynnette. It is always so painful to lose a beloved pet. I am glad that you were able to wrap her in your love as she crossed the bridge.

Cynthia


----------



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

*Sweetypie*

thank you all for such a lot of comfort and deep thoughts. 
yes she certainly made a nest in my heart & will always be there. She could not preen herself well & her feathers were tatty etc, so I wrapped her in a white lacy napkin (she was a white homer) & clipped a few beautiful feathers (that she could never have) to the napkin. She really is at peace. Thank you all so much.
Lynnette


----------

